# You have got to try this for salmon



## johnswa (Feb 13, 2010)

This is for grilling, but OMG!  What an awesome recipe for grilled salmon!

I brought home a bunch of Sockeye from last year's Alaska trip and this is by far the best recipe.  It has just enough bite to tingle your taste buds, but oh... so much flavor!

Please try it and tell me what you think.

http://www.recipezaar.com/Grilled-Spiced-Salmon-30972


----------



## ammjr (Feb 14, 2010)

It sounds pretty tasty.  Have you ever tried tossing some salmon on cedar planks and cooking them on the grill?  It's quite good  sort of hot flash smoke.  If I do that I usually just spray with Olive oil and some sea salt & fresh cracked black pepper.  This recipe you posted would probaby be great too.


----------



## johnswa (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, Marine!  USAF vet here.  I've tried salmon about every way there is, but this recipe is the best I've had yet!  I've always had great reviews from the guys in the hangar with my smoked sockeye, but I think this recipe will have them praying for more!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 14, 2010)

Now it sounds good and maybe I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## ammjr (Feb 14, 2010)

Are you on the TWS site for the AF?  http://airforce.togetherweserved.com/


----------



## johnswa (Feb 15, 2010)

No, but I'm going to check it out!  Thanks!  And thanks for your service!!!!


----------



## johnswa (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks AMMJR!  What an awesome site.  Man, have I got a lot to learn.


----------

